# router planing jig/bit



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i have my jig made and am having a time with doin the work. i am using a straight cutting bit about 3/4 diameter i guess. when that got too short after the first side i should have put some 3/4 stock under the workpiece and continued, instead i changed to a 1/2 bit about 1.5 inches long. after about a foot of work, it seems to be creeping deeper. my depth think on my plunge base router is secure and the bit is tite i guess. anyways im just looking for some suggestions. also post pics of your setups PLEASE


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You may be taking too deep of a cut*

If the bit is changing height and the depth setting and bit are tight, then you need more control of the whole system... router and workpiece. A firm grip on the router and clamps to secure the work will help eliminate any variables.

It's hard to diagnose this type of issue without being there in person. I would take a light cut, followed by several deeper ones to avoid putting too much strain on the bit or router. Chips may be building up in the groove or under the router base...I donno?

Not knowing what your jig is like, it may be sagging and causing the bit to enter more deeply. Again, it's hard to know....:blink:


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> i have my jig made and am having a time with doin the work. i am using a straight cutting bit about 3/4 diameter i guess. when that got too short after the first side i should have put some 3/4 stock under the workpiece and continued, instead i changed to a 1/2 bit about 1.5 inches long. after about a foot of work, it seems to be creeping deeper. my depth think on my plunge base router is secure and the bit is tite i guess. anyways im just looking for some suggestions. also post pics of your setups PLEASE


Like woodnthings said, kinda tough to say without seeing your setup. I use the woodhaven planning jig and use this bit:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-pc-1-2-Sh...ters_Bits&hash=item20cd893bff#sfmsg_-7890|0|0@@

I don't take more than a 1/64th at a time. About everything else relies on how well you have the stock positioned and clamped. If it rocks at all for the first side, it must be shimmed. If, after you flip it over it rocks, you did the first side wrong. I'm also getting the feeling that your jig is to high off the stock otherwise you shouldn't run out of height adjustment. Pics of your setup would be helpful.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm kinda confused. Is this a router sled for flattening material? Check to see if your router is locked from moving. Hope to see your set up.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i think i got it now. yes its a deal for doing oversized slabs. ill get some pics up soon


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> i think i got it now. yes its a deal for doing oversized slabs. ill get some pics up soon


So what was the problem?
Cool. Kinda like my router sled I made. 
I used a 1 1/2 router bit for mine.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Is it digging deeper or just bring that part of the surface level with the rest of the surface? If the surface opposite that being router is laying flat(you said one side done) and the sled is set up correctly and bit height not changing cutting deeper in one area is not adnornal. If it cut the same depth on the whole surface you would not need to rout the surface!
Tom


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

was digging deeper. router bit had loosened. used origional router bit for about 4 hours today with no problems


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> was digging deeper. router bit had loosened. used origional router bit for about 4 hours today with no problems


Good midG we want pics of your jig and your wood. 
You have to share, you know the rule man!!!!!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I was going to suggest that the bit was installed wrong and was creeping out of the collet. The bit should be raised slightly from being totally set into the collet. Just enough to insure that the radius at the point where the actual cutter meets the shank is NOT inside the gripper jaws. I usually push mine all the way down and then pull them up about 3/8" inch before tightening the bit.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

im also gonna start a thread for the bench thats in these.

this is live edge yellow pine wood that started out about 1-5/8 and is now 1-3/8. its for a rustic bench.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice set up. How do you like it?
But an inch and 3/8 seems thin for a bench to me. How long is it?


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

4 feet on the bench but i have a plan to keep it from breaking.. i love the planer jig. wish id made one sooner.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> 4 feet on the bench but i have a plan to keep it from breaking.. i love the planer jig. wish id made one sooner.


Yea that's a pretty big span for 4'
Maybe you could attach a frame underneath the slab. To stiffen it up and reduce flex. 
Just a thought.
I thought the same thing after I made my jig. Lol


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

It sounds to me that either your side rails are not straight or not in plane with each other. maybe one is crowned or crowning on you, or the weight of the whole jig is causing your bottom to bow up thus raising your work piece up causing you to go deeper. just a thought.


----------

